# Crystal pics



## mikeinkaty (Jan 25, 2013)

Cleaned out the tank last night, filtered the electrolyte, and added more electrolyte. I didn't want to run it at high amps while it slept so I set it at 2.5 amps and let it run. It has been 9 hours now and looks to be about 2/3rds through my 4 oz bar.

Note the high position of the bag. This keeps the crystals from growing into the bag as they tend to do. My theory that it's the current that matters and not the voltage is witnessed here. High current results in fast growing long skinny crystals. Low current is slower growing and thicker crystals. Your setup really needs an ampmeter and a way to adjust the voltage until you get the amps you want.

Here's a couple of pics of my Enchanted Forest! Below are some pics of my setup. That's an aluminum pop rivet in the bar. It'll do till I can get some aluminum wire. Drill a hole, stick in the pop rivet then give it a couple good whacks with a hammer to press fit it in.


----------

